# [Funtoo] Pareri generali

## zar Marco

Ciao, apro questo thread per discorrere su funtoo. 

Dovrò accedere sicuramente al canale irc. 

Della configurazione di ego.conf non ci ho ancora capito molto.

Mi piacciono molto alcune features, tipo quella di leggere la wiki tramite terminale edoc.

(continuazione di questa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1070874.html discussione)

----------

## ciro64

Benissimo; piacere di partecipare a questa discussione;

Immagino avrai già provato i comandi

```

# ego kit list

# ego kitt show
```

Se per esempio vuoi usare xorg 1.19 anzichè 1.17 (entrambi in "prime" quindi da considerre qualitativamente senza problematiche, allora puoi inserire in /etc/ego.conf 

```

xorg-kit = 1.19-prime

```

Quindi necessario

```

# ego sync
```

Al quale poi essendo utente di "eix" , (emerge eix) do un

```

# eix-update
```

dai magar un' occhio con eix (io uso eix ... quindi emerge eix && eix-update)

Comunque questa "nuova concenzione di usare portage non è ancor "definitiva" del tuto; ci son ancora lavori in corso  :Smile: 

----------

## zar Marco

Si, questi comandi li conosco, ma non ho capito come fare per cambiare branca, diciamo dalla stabile alla unstable.

Comunque trovo funtoo una distro molto veloce, abituato a gentoo le varie installazioni mi son sembrate più rapide. 

Mi riservo di scrivere altri pareri nel momento in cui la mia conoscenza crescerà

----------

